# Runtime Error???



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

I installed Scratches (pc game) on my HP Pavilion 7950 I ran in to a problem. When it starts and gets to the loading screen my screen goes black and I get a error window....

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Runtime Error!
Program: C:\ProgramFiles\Nucleosys\Scratches\Scream.exe

abnormal program termination

any idea what the problem is?
I am running windows xp pro sp2
AMD Athlon[tm] Processor 1.20 GHz
768 MB of Ram
Nvidia Geforce FX 5500
1024x768 (32 bit) [75Hz]

I have tried reinstalling game, and I have installed the patch for the game and reinstalled the latest Runtime. My video card drivers are up to date. I also tried changing it to 16 bit and 60 Hz and when I run it that way I dont get the runtime error but screen just goes black as soon as it opens and stays black, cant even see the loading screen. Have to ctrl alt delete to close it. I even took out my video card and tried the old card that I had replaced and still, same thing. I installed it on my sons com puter and it runs great. Any ideas whats wrong?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF.

Can you tell us the system requirements for the game? Also, what are the specs of your son's system?

Run through each of the steps under "Common Game Issues" in my signature. Let us know how you go.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Welcome to TSF.
> 
> Can you tell us the system requirements for the game? Also, what are the specs of your son's system?
> 
> Run through each of the steps under "Common Game Issues" in my signature. Let us know how you go.


 Thank you for your reply. I have gone through the Common Game Issues list and still have the problem. I also uninstalled the newest nvidia drivers and went back to the 84.21 drivers and the game will now load and start and get to the point where you can start to play then when you take the mouse and begin to move it freezes and again gives the runtime error. 

My sons PC is a Compaq Presario Intel Celeron 2.53GHz 1GB of Ram
XP Home SP2 Intel 82845g/gl/ge/pe/gv graphics controller
directx 9.0c Realtek AC97 Audio, game runs perfectly on his.

My pc runs Everquest 2 Just fine. Strange that I am having such trouble with a game like Scratches when it runs a graphic intense game like eq2 with no problems. 


I did a report on Everest on my PC and it is attached. I have a Western Digital 60gig HD any info from inside the case that you might need I will have to get my son to get for you as I am disabled and cannot get to case to check. Just tell me what you need and I will get him to get that info. 

I have a question also, you have a link to AMD drivers on your sig that downloads drivers, is that for any AMD like mine? I have been unable to find AMD drivers for mine.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Forgot to add Game Specs.....

Minimum system requirements
800 MHz CPU
128 MB RAM
16 MB OpenGL-compatable video card
24x CD-ROM drive
Sound Card


Recommended system requirements
1.6 GHz CPU
256 MB RAM
32 MB OpenGL-compatable video card
24x CD-ROM drive
5.1 surround sound card
450 MB free hard drive space


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Power supply information on my pc
AC input 185W max
Input Frequency: 43/66 Hz
Voltage: 120V - 230V
Maximum output wattage: 124W or 149W

btw, Thank you for responding Indoril Nerevar, I have this posted on 4 forums and your the only one trying to help me. ray:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

sianavlis said:


> btw, Thank you for responding Indoril Nerevar, I have this posted on 4 forums and your the only one trying to help me.


Not a problem at all, sianavlis. Sorry to hear you haven't had much luck so far.

I'm going to be away for most of the weekend, but I will get some others from my team to jump in and help you out in the meantime. Good luck - I'll be back in a day or two if it hasn't been solved by then.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmmm...truly a quandary...

I would do some preventative stuff first. Defrag and virus scans are 2 big ones. How much room do you have left on your hard drive?


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

gamerman0203 said:


> hmmm...truly a quandary...
> 
> I would do some preventative stuff first. Defrag and virus scans are 2 big ones. How much room do you have left on your hard drive?


Ok I just defragged last week and I also run Virus scans weekly as well. I get all checkered flags at PC Pitstop. I run Adaware, Spybot, Trojan Remover, Registry Mechanic and also Check a HijackThis Log weekly. I Run a Trend Micro Housecall Virus scan and a Panda Online scan once a week. I keep my machine lean and clean and it always runs great. I have 17 Gigs free on my 60 gig HD. This really has me stumped. I can find no reason why this game wont run on this PC.
:4-dontkno

I can run it all again if you think I need to. ray:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's an idea to try....

Disable all of what you just listed above if it is running all the time in the background. Something might be thinking the game is malicious and messing it up.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

gamerman0203 said:


> Here's an idea to try....
> 
> Disable all of what you just listed above if it is running all the time in the background. Something might be thinking the game is malicious and messing it up.


There is nothing running in the background except my internet connection but I tried game with that shut down also and still get the same problem...


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is my Hijackthis log,,,,

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:53:27 PM, on 2/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Hijackthis\hijackthis\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.pcpitstop.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {26522409-8BBF-4C5B-A4D3-CF4B1D6F255B} (UMediaPlayer Class) - http://www.umediaserver.net/bin/UMediaControl5.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA11EB7C-1C85-4577-8A49-9E28EFB30184} (UMediaPlayer Class) - http://www.umediaserver.net/bin/UMediaControl4.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: LMIinit - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - C-Dilla Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think the last time i seen this problem reinstalling the microsoft runtime fixed it.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...EE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> i think the last time i seen this problem reinstalling the microsoft runtime fixed it.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...EE-A3F9-4C13-9C99-220B62A191EE&displaylang=en


Reinstalled Runtime from your link. Rebooted and tried running the game. Got in and clicked a few things was looking good then BAM! Game froze, Same Runtime error, blue screen crash, pc rebooted and scandisc ran..........


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

does that game require that runtime program.if not uninstall it then try the game.you can always put the program back later if needed.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> does that game require that runtime program.if not uninstall it then try the game.you can always put the program back later if needed.


Well uninstalled Runtime and game has sound but no video.....:sigh: 

So I reinstalled Runtime and decided to go ahead and put my video drivers back to the latest released ones and its back to crashing and runtime error at load screen like in the beginning. I can play for up to 5 minutes with the old 80 series drivers. Leads me to think this has something to do with the video card maybe?
Well no, I tried the old card once so I guess that wouldnt be it. 
:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you are doing these installs,or reinstalls are you stopping any unneeded processes.when i install games i normally kill my virus program,and all programs running in the background.those types of programs can interfere with installs active anti virus,firewalls,and spyware protection.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> when you are doing these installs,or reinstalls are you stopping any unneeded processes.when i install games i normally kill my virus program,and all programs running in the background.those types of programs can interfere with installs active anti virus,firewalls,and spyware protection.


Yes, There is nothing running in the background at all.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm all out of ideas....

:3crackup: 

:4-hanged: 

:4-surrend


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ive been reading up on this seems to be a missing,or corrupt file causes this in most cases.browse the disk for that game,and copy that scream.exe file then paste it into the game files.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

pharoah said:


> ive been reading up on this seems to be a missing,or corrupt file causes this in most cases.browse the disk for that game,and copy that scream.exe file then paste it into the game files.



Nope, still no workie :laugh:


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Im just gonna uninstall the game and forget it, seems no one has an answer. :wave:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

You could always contact the manufacturer. Check their website - they should have a "Support" section, where you can email them.


----------



## sianavlis (Feb 21, 2007)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> You could always contact the manufacturer. Check their website - they should have a "Support" section, where you can email them.


Actually I posted there on thier support forums the same day I posted here. Got more help here than I did there :laugh:


----------

